# Kansas City Treatment Free event Sunday, October 28th featuring Michael Bush



## D Semple (Jun 18, 2010)

Still have plenty of room, if you are here in KC for the MSBA Conference stay over an extra day and join us.

Don Semple
(913) 660-6602


----------



## oldfordguy (Dec 5, 2009)

I drove over to KC for this event from Topeka, and it was excellent! Very informative presentations from Michael Bush, Rod Richter, and Drew Coates, and a group size that allowed all of us to directly interact with the experts. Thanks Don for all your work putting this event on & providing breakfast and lunch.


----------

